# Summer Meet and Greet



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Folks.
It's that time of year again. Anyone up for a Summer Meet and Greet? I'll be back for the annual visit to the Homeland for a few weeks in June if anyone's up to it.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I would never say NO. MAYBE is my go to word. HOPEFULLY is a clear companion word to maybe.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am 100% down so long as it's a weekend - got a weekday obligation for a few months 

Besides, I think I owe a couple drinks to some people... *ahem* @mtc @Pvt. Cowboy @Kilvinsky @pahapoika @Hush


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hopefully we can get some new folks to join us this time around. Come on out and meet some of us old folks!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll be there this time. Only took 10 years lol.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

I missed last years because of a wedding but ill do my best to make it this year!


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

I'm in

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Know we'll end up at Owen O'Leary's so won't ask, but could someone get them to turn the damn music down ?

I know I'm old


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> Know we'll end up at Owen O'Leary's so won't ask, but could someone get them to turn the damn music down!


I agree. It would be nice to be able to "talk" to each other and not have to "yell" at each other.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

For the first time, Im in. Beers for everyone.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Owen O'Leary's would be the best central location, June is the month, we need a date, Saturday was suggested, that also works best for me, there are 4 dates in June, 3, 10, 17, and 24th post your preference.

Oleary's Saturday June 17 is mine


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Owen O'Leary's would be the best central location, June is the month, we need a date, Saturday was suggested, that also works best for me, there are 4 dates in June, 3, 10, 17, and 24th post your preference.
> 
> Oleary's Saturday June 17 is mine


June 17th in the evening works for me.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> Owen O'Leary's would be the best central location, June is the month, we need a date, Saturday was suggested, that also works best for me, there are 4 dates in June, 3, 10, 17, and 24th post your preference.
> 
> Oleary's Saturday June 17 is mine


Putting in WORK KW, none of this 3 month long decision process. In for June 17.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We get everything set now and everyone will have enough time to plan for it and hopefully we will gave a large turnout of old and new people.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> June 17th in the evening works for me.


Works for me too. The cah pool will be on for that night, like last year.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> Works for me too. The cah pool will be on for that night, like last year.


Shotgun !


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Vis you were the contact guy I would say set it up.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

10 people so far.
Not Bad !


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> Vis you were the contact guy I would say set it up.


You got it


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Now spread the word to everyone so we get a great turnout, contact the old members who are not active on MC and let them know.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Owen O'Leary's looks like a good pub I've been pub sick since Sonny's closed its doors.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Hoping to make it this year!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Time to give this a boost.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Still on board .
Think we'll have a decent showing this year.
Would like to encourage all and any members to come down and say hi. Good bunch of guys with diverse backgrounds 
Campus, Corrections ,big cities , small towns, dispatchers. You name It We got it all


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Do we have a start time?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> Do we have a start time?


If I remember correctly Mike the room opens at 6:30, so you can grab a bite to eat.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've got this marked down as a reminder to give them a call as we get closer to the event. I don't imagine there will be much issues as last year's was put together quickly.

Now to request the music not blast us out...


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Are we still looking at Owen O'Leary's?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

visible25 said:


> Now to request the music not blast us out...


It would be nice if we could hear each other... especially if we get some new people to attend.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Are we still looking at Owen O'Leary's?


Yes, on Saturday, June 17, starting around 1830 ish.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

I


LA Copper said:


> Yes, on Saturday, June 17, starting around 1830 ish.


Im still in which Owen O'Leary's?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> Still on board .
> Think we'll have a decent showing this year.
> Would like to encourage all and any members to come down and say hi. Good bunch of guys with diverse backgrounds
> Campus, Corrections ,big cities , small towns, dispatchers. You name It We got it all


...sarcastic assholes that just like to choke people...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Are we still looking at Owen O'Leary's?


Yes


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

JD02124 said:


> I
> 
> Im still in which Owen O'Leary's?


I believe we settled for the one in Southborough?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Love to make this my first! Kilvinsky, you better show up!!!!!!!!!!(or I'll sick Stevie on you!)


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just found out I'm going to have a conflict June 17 and won't be able to make it 

However I'll still run point for you all & reserve the space


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Love to make this my first! Kilvinsky, you better show up!!!!!!!!!!(or I'll sick Stevie on you!)


It looks good at this time. I cannot make a promise as things can and DO come up, but so far, so good.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> It would be nice if we could hear each other... especially if we get some new people to attend.


+1
Could somebody please, please , please tell the bar maid to turn down the damn music ?
Tried all night the last time.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

We could always try a venue in the Worcester area.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Hows the M&G coming along?


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Im out just got ordered for the tall ships 
On my day off to boot


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It's still a go !! The more the merrier !!


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm late to the party. Is it Saturday the 17th at Owen Olearys? 

I think I can make it, 
gotta check with my better half. 

And is LaCopper really funny to be there? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

wwonka said:


> I'm late to the party. Is it Saturday the 17th at Owen Olearys?
> 
> I think I can make it,
> gotta check with my better half.
> ...


Saturday the 17th at Owen Olearys and yes LA will be there .


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

mtc said:


> Ummm..... What could possibly be better than hanging with us old folks????


Surprise anniversary party for my parents... have no fear I'm still hanging with 'older folks' 

Also - I'm calling Owen's today to confirm everything


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just called and confirmed, we are good to go for next Saturday at 6:30 PM Owen O'Leary's in Southborough.

A table upstairs, and if the weathers nice enough outside area as well!

Wish I could be there, but enjoy and have a drink for me!

Edit: Ignore the double post - needed to do it for clarity


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Outside deck sounds awesome


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I almost forgot what was going on Saturday. I was racking my brain (what there is of it) and then, suddenly, like a bolt out of the blue, I REMEMBERED!!!!!!

*mtc,* you're one of those who have been there the most, I want to buy you a beer! Maybe two! Maybe three! I'm too damn cheap beyond that, but you are one of my favorites on this site, so at least TWO.

Oh, did I go as far as three......? Ok, why not. 
You're worth it.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

So, I'm in Memphis for a CAD conference... ARMS software. I got a chance to have a beer or two with some Mass cops... even though one of them wound up in Arizona for some reason... Stories were told, balls were busted.

Good times...sorry I'm not gonna be up there this weekend!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USM C-4 said:


> So, I'm in Memphis for a CAD conference... ARMS software. I got a chance to have a beer or two with some Mass cops... even though one of them wound up in Arizona for some reason... Stories were told, balls were busted.
> 
> Good times...sorry I'm not gonna be up there this weekend!


The balls will miss you.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone else going from the Fall River, New Bedford area ???


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll be running a little late KW but can pick you up around 6:30


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> I'll be running a little late KW but can pick you up around 6:30


PM Sent


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Wish I could make it.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry folks, the not so liberal liberal will be there ☺

Looking forward too catching up. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

mtc said:


> Boooo!!!! Next time!!


I'm going MTC. Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am home, good seeing everyone !!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hush said:


> Im stuck in NH on the wrong side of MC Weekend...the only thing I like less than grungy bikers is CROWDS of grungy bikers. Hoist one for me, and have a great time!


Missed you this time around Hush and Goose, sorry you guys couldn't make it.

We had a good turnout last night. It's always nice to see my east coast brothers and sisters and to make new friends. I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Had a great time last night Was fun seeing everybody. Hope I wasn't too obnoxious ( JD02124  )

A safe and happy summer to all !


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

pahapoika said:


> Had a great time last night Was fun seeing everybody. Hope I wasn't too obnoxious ( JD02124  )
> 
> A safe and happy summer to all !


Great conversations are never obnoxious! I had fun and I'm looking forward to next time.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think we all had a great time, it would have been nice if some of the mods and admin were there to answere a few questions some of the members had, maybe next time.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> I think we all had a great time, it would have been nice if some of the mods and admin were there to answere a few questions some of the members had, maybe next time.


That would have been nice. I keep wondering why there are never enough paper towels in the men's room and do we really have to have CREMORA instead of REAL MILK in the break room?

Honestly, it would have been nice. I know everyone has some serious questions and to get them answered would have been splendid.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

It was nice finally meeting folks!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I was in Manitoba. I flew home just for the M&G then flew back. Don't give me your sob stories, bucko!
I once had to fly in from GUAM for an M&G. "Where America's Day Begins"? Well, I missed THREE days for the sake of a Meet and Greet and it was worth it!
Ok, you got me, I didn't fly back from Sweden once, but the ladies from ABBA and I were in a hot tub and well, I AIN'T NO FOOL!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

mtc said:


> What questions?


Meaning of life , why are there eight hot dogs in a pack , but only 6 buns, stuff like that


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

PBC FL Cop said:


> It was nice finally meeting folks!


When they look up cop in the dictionary it has your picture 
Thanks for coming down. It was great to see everybody


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> That would have been nice. I keep wondering why there are never enough paper towels in the men's room and do we really have to have CREMORA instead of REAL MILK in the break room?
> 
> Honestly, it would have been nice. I know everyone has some serious questions and to get them answered would have been splendid.


Did you guys end up getting a room or what ? 
When the sun comes up it's time to go home 
All kidding aside once again not a bad turn out. Great to see everybody


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> Meaning of life , why are there eight hot dogs in a pack , but only 6 buns, stuff like that


Sounds like I missed a barnburner of a M&G


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

visible25 said:


> Sounds like I missed a barnburner of a M&G


Just teasing mtc  
People came from far and wide, LA, Vermont , Fall River and wherever Klivinsky comes from


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> Just teasing mtc
> People came from far and wide, LA, Vermont , Fall River and wherever Klivinsky comes from


Gotcha, well maybe we can plan another one for mid fall... there might be something happening around then


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mtc said:


> What questions?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

visible25 said:


> Sounds like I missed a barnburner of a M&G


No, actually the barn is still standing but SchmitDiesel ripped the SILO down. That guy NEVER SHUTS UP!!!!! I can see him being a horrible dispatcher. Twelve hundred words to simply say, "Check on an MVA on Main Street, no injuries." 



pahapoika said:


> Just teasing mtc
> People came from far and wide, LA, Vermont , Fall River and wherever Klivinsky comes from


I am from everywhere and NO where! I am the wind.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Love to make this my first! Kilvinsky, you better show up!!!!!!!!!!(or I'll sick Stevie on you!)


Ok, I was there, but YOU.....???????


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> No, actually the barn is still standing but SchmitDiesel ripped the SILO down. That guy NEVER SHUTS UP!!!!! I can see him being a horrible dispatcher. Twelve hundred words to simply say, "Check on an MVA on Main Street, no injuries."
> 
> I am from everywhere and NO where! I am the wind.


I know right, always on my soapbox. 


Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------

